# Lionel parts breakdown?



## Butch (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 1950-51 2026 2-6-4 Steam engine. Not sure if it is called Prairie or Scout. I've been trying to find a parts diagram with part numbers. Is it listed anywhere in the product list at Lionel Production Page? Been through the listings twice and see nothing matching mine.
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Butch said:


> I have a 1950-51 2026 2-6-4 Steam engine. Not sure if it is called Prairie or Scout. I've been trying to find a parts diagram with part numbers. Is it listed anywhere in the product list at Lionel Production Page? Been through the listings twice and see nothing matching mine.
> Thanks,
> Butch


Will this help?



http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2026-51.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You say it is a 2-6-4?

It is listed as a 2-6-2?


----------



## Butch (Jul 29, 2013)

Those diagrams helped some but I came up with different part numbers and a lot of breakdowns not done. I thought maybe Lionel has a Supplement I've missed.

Yes it is a 2-6-4. Two wheels front, 6 wheels driving, and 4 wheels rear. 1951-1953

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=2026


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 2026 is listed as 48 to 49.
Then it lists another for 51 Period.
I my book it is listed as 51 and it is a 2-6-4 Olsen has them both listed as 2-6-2.
They are wrong.

Here is the one listed as being made in 48-49,

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2026-48.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff the Train tender has parts, here is the page with some part numbers.

http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

Click page 6 then scroll.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Scout four drive wheels not six. Prairie is the class. Some purist place a four wheel set in front. It handles better and derails less.

I suggest you get a Greenburg repair manual. Amazon and worth the investment.

Parts people normally get you through the numbers they are all good!
The 49 did have two in the back and changed to four. The 2018 and 2016 are identical too. Most parts are from an older number with a 1666 id.


----------

